# Digital Video Player



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4248699&CatId=942

I bought 4 of these and ran them in our display this year with our projectors instead of DVD players.

They worked great. I exported our DVD to a Mpeg4 video file and copied it onto a 1GB SD memory card. The players are smart and if you set them to repeat once even after you turn them off they will repeat the same video each time it is played.

I didn't have to do anything but turn them on and they looped the video all night long.

I paid $16.97 for each of them on ebay from TigerDirect. Just search for "TV Card Reader" to find lots of them.

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I only see a bunch of higher cost items on ebay coming from Hong Kong. Tiger's stock appears to be unavailable.

Glad to hear it worked well for you.


----------



## scaryjack (Sep 7, 2010)

would this work too?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RocketF...p?id=1218074597231&skuId=9284874&st=Diablotek TVCR71 USB 17 in 1 TV Card Reader&contract_desc=null


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sorry Scaryjack - that's just a PC based card reader

eBay alternative http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-TV-Card-Rea...C_Drives_Storage_Internal&hash=item19bfb62fbe


----------



## scaryjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

